# How To Turn Your Soccer Jersey Design Concept Into An Actual Product



## abhishek-agarwal (Nov 26, 2018)

Gone were the days when customized and personalized products were only for the select few elites. The era of customization in mass production has come into existence and the world has embraced it with both hands. Not only are personalized apparels and products high are in demand, but also customers are willing to pay a premium price to get their own custom designs.

The reason why people are invested in customized products is that when we talk about personalization, for most the opportunity to have a personalized product is to have a sense of exclusivity.

*Personalization in sports:*
And, when we talk about personalization in sports, it is even more than just exclusivity. Personalization in sports is more about creating an identity! Refer to all the legends in the sports and you would recognize that they are celebrated by their fans with the name and number that they carry on their jerseys. Apart from that, even the sports clubs of countries or private league clubs are defined by the color and design of the jersey.

Whether we talk about the legends of number 10 Pelé, Messi or the number 7 legends Ronaldo, the numbers on their jerseys are associated with these players. Also, clubs and sports giants releasing Jersey designs are regarded as the identity of the country or the club they represent. Also, when we look closely, there are a lot of trends being followed in soccer Jersey.

*Soccer jersey design trends:*

When we talk about jersey designs, many factors are being considered while designing them. Right from the color of the jersey to the art representation to the brand on the collar, everything represents some significance.
For instance, the 2 macro trends that are observed in recent times are that of the architecture of a demographic and the use of geometric lines. The first trend of using the architecture of a city or demographic is defined by the color and artwork being showcased on the jersey and the other trend of using geometric lines is to ensure that the jersey looks harmonious.

Whether we talk about the tribal pop art of Inter Milan with their zigzagging lines or the vertical stripes of Porto, the use of geometric lines has been observed for many years now. When we talk about architectural representation, if you recall the jerseys of Nike from 2018-19, they represent the cities of Barcelona, Milan, Rome, London or Madrid. But, all these designs and changes promise one thing and that is a huge market in terms of merchandise!
For instance, it is estimated that the soccer sportswear market is estimated to reach $114.41 billion by the end of 2027 registering a CAGR of 5.3% from 2021-27. (Source)

So, whether you are a part of the school team or just a bunch of friends following your passion, to play like pros, you must look like your pros! Your custom jersey design can be your identity and can also become unique trade merchandise that one can trade in once they get the fame. Thus, it is essential that not only you must have a unique jersey design; you must also *convert that design into an actual product* that can be marketed. Right from player jerseys to jerseys for fans, coaches and sideline staff, you must have the complete set.

Now that the personalization trends in soccer jerseys and why they are in demand are understood, the only question that remains is how to convert your design into a customized soccer jersey. Well, the answer to that is simple! With the help of sportswear design software, you can personally design your jersey and get it printed for you or your entire team.

Before we proceed to understand what are the capabilities of 3D jersey design software and how to design your custom jersey using it, first let’s understand what it is.

*What is sportswear design software?*
Sportswear design software is a web to print design tool especially to design sportswear that allows individuals to design their own products and deliver a print-ready file to the customer which they can get printed from any of the sportswear jersey printers.

Ideal 3D product configurator software would not need much technical or graphical proficiency and is designed in a user-friendly approach for anyone with the basic idea of what they want from their end-product.

*How does a 3d jersey design software work?*
3D jersey design software will have some pre-uploaded products in their software that an individual can customize using various elements such as color, logo, icons, clipart, emojis, numbers, text, designs, fonts and others.
The software will also have specified design areas that one can customize using the software. Once you select your jersey, you can start customizing the design with the use of any of the above-mentioned elements and create your own customized jersey.

So, if you are looking for ideal 3D product configurator software, here are the capabilities that one must expect from it:

*Capabilities of ideal 3d sportswear design tool:*

An ideal sportswear design tool will have ample design areas that the users can work on. With more design areas to work on, users can create a truly unique design and can also integrate their sponsors, cause, team logo and other such aspects easily.
3D product configurator software as the name suggests must provide a defined 3D preview of the product that users design and give a sense of clarity as to what their printed soccer jersey will look like.
When you work with a seasoned custom sportswear store, you will also get design ideas in terms of design templates that one can use to quickly get their own designs and get them printed with print-ready output files.
Since people usually look for jersey prints in bulk for their team and staff, one can expect jersey design software to support bulk work executions.
Since the market and trends keep changing, ideal software must be flexible and scalable enough to support those trends and various print styles and methods.
*It’s not just a design, it is a legacy:*
When we talk about soccer jerseys, they can represent the emotions of the fans and the passion of the players. So, you must think your design through and create a unique and distinct soccer jersey that represents your vision and your passion. To get the best design, make sure you choose the best and ensure that you utilize the most of the jersey design software to convert your dream design into an actual soccer jersey product.


----------

